
Can hidden information in photographs be used to spot criminals? - jamesbritt
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-the-eye-of-the-beholder-20131226,0,3872290.story
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6970772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6970772)

